# Sioux Valley Retriever Club



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any info on the Sioux Valley Retriever Club please post here. some of us are very interested. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Dukbuster (Sep 16, 2012)

I am curious on this one too. What's the open set up like.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Know the Q has finished 2nd. Any callback info?


----------



## Dukbuster (Sep 16, 2012)

Must not have service out there.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

The open is a really good test with well 
placed birds :
1st is shot right to left in front of a big brush 
pile/bushes about 280 ' in the middle ( retires)
2nd is off to the right thrown left to right 
Tight to a big cornfield ( retires) 240'
Flyer is in about 160 ' just off to the left of 
The middle bird shot to the left. 
Work has varied with problems on all 3 birds.
Most of the problems have been with the middle 
bird. Did not finish today to my knowledge


----------



## Dukbuster (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks For taking the time Jollydog. I knew it would be a heck of a test with 92 dogs. Again I appreciate the info.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open has approx 22 dogs left to run in the first
and qual is to the watermarks


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any call back to the Q


----------



## Dukbuster (Sep 16, 2012)

Just heard 39 dogs to land blind in the open


----------



## Dukbuster (Sep 16, 2012)

What's the land blind like?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind:
2 6 22 23 25 35 36 48 68 71 79 81
85 87 
Double land blind - dry pop from 
1st Series right gun station- run 1st blind 
Tight to gunner and bird crates ( close to flyer 
Station from 1st)
Run 2nd blind basically under the arc of 
Rt bird from 1st series

Derby callbacks:
1 2 3 4 8 10 12 14 15 17 19 20 21 
24 25 27 29 30

Am callbacks to Waterblind:
1 7 10 11 15 20 21 24 26 27 29 32
First two series really nice setups 
All unofficial


----------



## Dukbuster (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

jollydog said:


> Open Callbacks to the waterblind:
> 2 6 22 23 25 35 36 48 68 71 79 81
> 85 87
> Double land blind - dry pop from
> ...


Thanks for the update good luck Sylvia!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

All 14 listed in Open callbacks are back to the 4th
All I know


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Troy Powell, on your Derby 3rd with T1's Seaside Construction Zone! This is "Stud's" first derby, trained and handled by Mark Miles!

rita


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and The Duck Commander for the Derby win, first Holland puppy to place in a field trial!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and The Duck Commander for the Derby win, first Holland puppy to place in a field trial!



I threw birds in the derby 2nd, 3rd, and 4th series. You would have been proud Ed. Dennis told me that this weekend was the first time either of his derby dogs has done a double. I know of another very nice young Holland pup that belongs to a club member. So, I think there are more coming down the pike.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Ed.....I am confident that there are many more Holland Puppy placing to come. Django was so close 3 weeks ago.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I threw birds in the derby 2nd, 3rd, and 4th series. You would have been proud Ed. *Dennis told me that this weekend was the first time either of his derby dogs has done a double.* I know of another very nice young Holland pup that belongs to a club member. So, I think there are more coming down the pike.


wow! and at a trial? congrats!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

EdA said:


> Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and The Duck Commander for the Derby win, first Holland puppy to place in a field trial!


Wow! Thats is pretty cool deal for Dennis and "Will"

Congrats to all who placed and finished our SVRC trial.

We always have awesome adult help with few hiccups on my part. Thanks for all the hard work guys and gals. Hard to believe all work that is going on in background w lunches, running orders, working in dogs between stakes, and always try to take good care of your talented judges

Good job Arch competitor and friend Paul Hanson and "Arctic" Amat 3rd

A special congrats to Amy and "Juice" on Open 2nd, Dennis and "Air" Amat 2nd, and to my retired dental representative/buddy Ken Schaaf and "Babe" on their big win in Amat!

Again thanks SVRC team.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

EdA said:


> Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and The Duck Commander for the Derby win, first Holland puppy to place in a field trial!


Poor memory my apologies to Trey Lawrence won a Derby with a Holland puppy (Tall Oaks Repeat) at Minot RC field trial.


----------

